# Buy 9mm



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Most people have heard of the reasons why 9mm is the best round for SHTF situations but im posting this incase someone hasn't and who knows this might save someones life. In a SHTF situation and you want to bug out, buy a 9mm hand gun. This is because 9mm is a NATO (North Atlantic Treaty Organization) there for besides .22 LR 9mm is the most available round. I understand that some preppers belive they will never run out of ammunition but how long will this disaster last.

-Anthony


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It makes sense to buy weapons that shoot rounds you are more likely to find or be able to take.
US Military uses
9mm
.223
5.56 Nato
308 Nato
12ga
limited .45 ACP
So those are number 1 on my list
Other than that there is likely enough 7.62X 39 in the US to supply a major war.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

exactly.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im square


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Just an FYI on .223 and 5.56 and .308/ 7.62 nato.
These are not 100% interchangable.
I can shoot .223 and 5.56 in an AR but the 5.56 will not function in our 700 BDL VLS.
The 7.62 NATO will not function in the Savage Classic .308 but will in the HB Taticle.

So before you stock up on ammunition please try it in the intended firearm.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

either way nato rounds are what people need to stalk up on.
-Anthony


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

both my rifles fire civilian or NATO rounds.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

9mm what? Kurz?Parabellum?Largo?Makarov?

9x17,9x18,9x19,9x21 ??

Not all 9mm's are interchangeable either.:grin:


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

9mm kurz(short) is refered to in America as the .380.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> 9mm what? Kurz?Parabellum?


 9x19 standard AKA 9mm nato 9mm not the Russian 9x18
Our bolt action rifles shoot 308, .223 and 5.56 nato. I do have 30.06 and 30-30


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sr40ken said:


> 9mm kurz(short) is refered to in America as the .380.


North or South America?

This is an International Forum ya?


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> North or South America?
> 
> This is an International Forum ya?


United States of.........


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I have a Ruger P95 and love that tank of a gun but running out of ammo just seems impossible to me with the exception of the Lapua. I only have 60 live and 100 reloads for it, but to be honest if I shoot that 160x in a short period my shoulder will kill me.



Anthony said:


> Most people have heard of the reasons why 9mm is the best round for SHTF situations but im posting this incase someone hasn't and who knows this might save someones life. In a SHTF situation and you want to bug out, buy a 9mm hand gun. This is because 9mm is a NATO (North Atlantic Treaty Organization) there for besides .22 LR 9mm is the most available round. I understand that some preppers belive they will never run out of ammunition but how long will this disaster last.
> 
> -Anthony


----------



## Dock (Dec 29, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Most people have heard of the reasons why 9mm is the best round for SHTF situations but im posting this incase someone hasn't and who knows this might save someones life. In a SHTF situation and you want to bug out, buy a 9mm hand gun. This is because 9mm is a NATO (North Atlantic Treaty Organization) there for besides .22 LR 9mm is the most available round. I understand that some preppers belive they will never run out of ammunition but how long will this disaster last.
> 
> -Anthony


Thing is, where to buy bulk ammo cheap? Most places seem busted out right now due to panic about potential new gun "control."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dock said:


> Thing is, where to buy bulk ammo cheap? Most places seem busted out right now due to panic about potential new gun "control."


 Keep you eyes open and know what your willing to pay.
This morning Fleet farm had some great buys on different rounds but the sold quick so you musty must you product and buy when it is right. If you need to go home and think about it ,it is to late.
That should settle down a bit in a month or so.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Buying is good, but reloading is better. If you're really putting away that much ammo, consider getting a reloader. You can save a lot of money in the long run. Fortunately I was able to buy a few thousand more primers right before the unfortunate situation that caused the buying frenzy.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Anthony said:


> either way nato rounds are what people need to stalk up on.
> -Anthony


 Really? You think they need to sneak up on ammunition? What is it gonna run away?

And most folks would be far better off actually S T O C King stuff that is gonna be viable game-getting ammunition rather than FMJ nato stuff , along with cases , powder ,primers and a variety of slugs for a variety of uses.

A 'prepper guru' you're not.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Buying is good, but reloading is better. If you're really putting away that much ammo, consider getting a reloader. You can save a lot of money in the long run. Fortunately I was able to buy a few thousand more primers right before the unfortunate situation that caused the buying frenzy.


Found 2K CCI#500


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The panic buying herd stripped the shelves at Cabelas bare of .223 Remington and pretty much left the 5.56 alone...lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I figure I'll STOCK up on the ammo that corresponds with my weapons, none of which are in the 9mm caliber. Never wanted the 9mm after I bought the 92SB before the army went to it. Despised it.

If I have to worry about using NATO 9mm, I'll use one of their weapons. No need in stocking up on their ammo just because they use it.

See what I am saying?

Besides. You'd better already be ammo'd-up. I've never been one to think that the time was "now," but at this juncture, I feel as if they might cry _HAVOC_ and let slip the dogs of war, as it seems all the pressures are coming together.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> It is also not a bad idea to stock some ammo that is of a caliber you do not use for trading or barter....


Why? Why not simply stock up on what you use? After all, it is going to take up space, might as well be what I can use.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been prepping for a couple of decades now. I'm pretty well stocked on everything ... even 30.06 and 30-30. You cannot go wrong have mass quantities of the NATO stuff though. Plus you want the ability to reload all the brass you'll have if you use any of the loaded stuff you already have.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I belive in stocking up on what you have, i dont belive in zombies but thats a good thing to prep for. Everyone on the earth is a zombie exept you and you think you have enough ammo? This is why i belive in prepping for everything. Either way i respect what you have to say and it does make alot of sense.

-Anthony


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> I've been prepping for a couple of decades now. I'm pretty well stocked on everything ... even 30.06 and 30-30. You cannot go wrong have mass quantities of the NATO stuff though. Plus you want the ability to reload all the brass you'll have if you use any of the loaded stuff you already have.


 I got lucky many years ago a dealer had a lot of 30.06 FMJ 150 gr Us Army boxed up in the 50's he was tired for hauling it a round to shows I got it cheap. The reason I wanted it was it was prefect for the old 1903 and M1 grand.
The stuff still fires like new.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

"Most people have heard of the reasons why 9mm is the best round for SHTF situations"---anthony

I haven't heard that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I figure I'll STOCK up on the ammo that corresponds with my weapons, none of which are in the 9mm caliber. Never wanted the 9mm after I bought the 92SB before the army went to it. Despised it.
> 
> If I have to worry about using NATO 9mm, I'll use one of their weapons. No need in stocking up on their ammo just because they use it.
> 
> ...


Quite a few years ago I started to buy small quantities of ammo each and every payday on the theory that once i retire (now less than 2 years away) and have to live on a fixed income I would no longer be able to afford it.
Two boxes here, one box there, and now I have enough on hand to last quite a looooong time. And since I'm also a gun nut that has been colecting firearms for fourty years, i have ammo in 20 different calibers and guages.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I hear ya, RP Daddy! 
I didn't realize how bad an ammo packrat I am until I went to put the last couple of month's worth of loose boxes away. I had to use my last five ammo cans. Gotta get more, now.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still "finding" ammo I bought my Dad years ago that he had hidden. Depression Baby habits are hard to break.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Quite a few years ago I started to buy small quantities of ammo each and every payday on the theory that once i retire (now less than 2 years away) and have to live on a fixed income I would no longer be able to afford it.
> Two boxes here, one box there, and now I have enough on hand to last quite a looooong time. And since I'm also a gun nut that has been colecting firearms for fourty years, i have ammo in 20 different calibers and guages.


I've basically done the same thing. A little here a little there and before you know it you have what you need and then some...same with collecting firearms. I stock what I shoot, and some are nato calibers and some are not...either way I can sit out the current buying binge and avoid the higher prices that come with it.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Quite a few years ago I started to buy small quantities of ammo each and every payday on the theory that once i retire (now less than 2 years away) and have to live on a fixed income I would no longer be able to afford it.
> Two boxes here, one box there, and now I have enough on hand to last quite a looooong time. And since I'm also a gun nut that has been colecting firearms for fourty years, i have ammo in 20 different calibers and guages.


Sounds familiar....


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Speaking of ammo.....
Yesterday....gun show in Lebanon TN....
There was lots and lots of ammo....
.223, .22lr, 9mm and everything else.....
yet the stores here [Academy, LGS, wal-mart, etc]
are almost out.[of everything]
It was pricey though.
I didn't buy any...I don't need any.
I was in wal-mart Friday and saw a 'lone' box of
PDX1 Defender .410 sitting and looking lonely,
so I bought it because it was $11.
A gentleman walked up looking for ammo, 9mm and .38special
[none to be found], said he hadn't shot much since he was in
the service 40yrs ago.......but the day before, he bought 
himself a 9mm semi-auto and a .38 snub for his wife.......but they didn't
have ANY ammo at the LGS where he bought them....nor did he have any.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I hear ya, RP Daddy!
> I didn't realize how bad an ammo packrat I am until I went to put the last couple of month's worth of loose boxes away. I had to use my last five ammo cans. Gotta get more, now.


I have some 30 cal and 50 cal ammo cans, but I also utilize an old (non working) refrigerator as an "ammo can". Since I store almost all of it out in the barn the refrigerator, even non working, helps keep the ammo safe from big temperature swings.
I also have some 7.62X54R and 7.62X39 still in the sealed metal cans it came in. It must work - the 1954 Bulgarian surplus ball for my Mosin Nagants works just fine.
And i keep my primers in an old floor safe, just in case the barn ever catches fire.
The only thing in the house is a few hundred rounds of mixed ammo. And 10 loaded mags for the AK. If I need more than that chances are I won't be alive to make it to the barn for more.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I knew I was looking for a old fridge for something


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I just stock what I can use, I just don't see the since in buying ammo that I cannot shoot. only thing I have is 7.62x39 9mm and 12 gage


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would be very selective who I trade ammo with once SHTF. don't want to supply the one I may have to fight.
As for 9mm I will take all I can get at the right price. Now way to back this up I am guessing it is the most widely used handgun round. And there are a few rifle that use it, and two revolvers that will fire it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just got back from Wally World. The shelves are mostly empty. They had some 45 ACP left, 1 box of 357 and some 22's. Oh yeah they had some 17 but I don't think they count. Glad I only have 1 9mm.

I still believe in Alaska's tag line ".45 ACP It is like 9mm but for adults."


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

ozo said:


> "Most people have heard of the reasons why 9mm is the best round for SHTF situations"---anthony
> 
> I haven't heard that.


I actualy loled. I dont know why but i found that funny. Ive just heard it a ton on youtube videos, never where i live. if people were i live heard about preppers they'ed think were batty. However i think there all survivalist anyway only eating what they catch/shoot


----------



## Dock (Dec 29, 2012)

I had an NRA instructor tell me that reloading was not worth it for 9mm and lower. For .40 cal and up, you had to do very high volume to make it worth it for the equipment. Heh, I'm not so sure anymore... I think I might have to start doing some research.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Reloading vs being able to buy/barter is an issue one should consider. In the here and now buying ammunition vs reloading is a flip of the coin. After a collapse it would be different. I wouldn expect acquiring ammo to be anything like it is now. I do know folks are not going to be leaving it laying around for you to find like in a FPS game...lol


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Seneca said:


> Reloading vs being able to buy/barter is an issue one should consider. In the here and now buying ammunition vs reloading is a flip of the coin. After a collapse it would be different. I wouldn expect acquiring ammo to be anything like it is now. I do know folks are not going to be leaving it laying around for you to find like in a FPS game...lol


I really only re-load to have the best shooting ammo possible.
It has nothing to do with the cost......
but it definitely has to do with availability.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I actualy loled. I dont know why but i found that funny. Ive just heard it a ton on youtube videos, never where i live. if people were i live heard about preppers they'ed think were batty. However i think there all survivalist anyway only eating what they catch/shoot


Because it truly is funny....
And.......
We are all 'batty'...........


----------



## Blinddog (Dec 16, 2012)

I shoot 9mm, .380, .45ACP, 7.62x39, 20 ga., 12 ga. and 7.62x54R. I should be able to find ammunition for one of my firearms after SHTF. I already have a pretty good supply and am still adding to it. I don't know how long the situation will last but I hope I have enough to get through it if I am careful. I have just started prepping so I am stocking up on food also. I think that its not if it is when I will need what I have stocked up on.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

ozo said:


> I really only re-load to have the best shooting ammo possible.
> It has nothing to do with the cost......
> but it definitely has to do with availability.


I reload for several reasons...including the the ones you've mentioned.
To cut my costs, especially with practice and plinking ammo. 
To expand the versatility of particular family of cartridges.
To duplicate the performance of certain factory loads.
In a nut shell it add flexibility that you don't get with buying off the shelf. 
I also cast bullets, which adds a whole other dimension to reloading.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Dock said:


> I had an NRA instructor tell me that reloading was not worth it for 9mm and lower. For .40 cal and up, you had to do very high volume to make it worth it for the equipment. Heh, I'm not so sure anymore... I think I might have to start doing some research.


At $2 a round for 45-70 Government; or $28 per 20 rounds for quality 8 MM Mauser (or $50 for a box of Norma brand); it doesn't take long to reach the cost of a Lee single stage press plus accessories.
And don't even think about trying to find good 32-20 other than the wimpy Cowboy Action loads. 45 Colt, also.
Not all of us limit ourselves to "mainstream" calibers. In some cases "diversity" is not always a dirty word.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've found with reloading pistol cartridges such as the 9mm and 45 auto, I'm limited because they have to be within a certain power range, too little and the pistol fails to function, too much and it hammers the daylights out of the slide and frame. With revolver cartridges there is a bit more lattitude in loadings. In that sense they are more versatile. The same goes for 45-70 which is also another very nice caliber to have...


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Not recomended is the following. 

.22 LR in .22 mag chamber. Reason is buldging case blowby and poor accuracy.
.380 ACP in 9x18 Makarov reason undersize projectile case buldges decreasing velosity. 
I hear they will work in a pinch but as for safety may not be the best idea.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The 9mm is a great caliber. While ammo may be widely available what will you do when your high capacity mags are out lawed and not grandfathered in near future gun control regulations...kinda like what New York has recently experienced and Califoirnia and Washing DC have been suffering from for some time now? As long as that remains a very real possibility I am not willing to give up my 8 shots of 45 ACP.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> The 9mm is a great caliber. While ammo may be widely available what will you do when your high capacity mags are out lawed and not grandfathered in near future gun control regulations...kinda like what New York has recently experienced and Califoirnia and Washing DC have been suffering from for some time now? As long as that remains a very real possibility I am not willing to give up my 8 shots of 45 ACP.


I am keeping the faith that this won't affect us.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The last AWB had a whole lot to do with me moving to the 45 ACP from the 9mm. Granted Bullet terminal performance and reliability has closed the gap between the two in the last several years, but...


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

9mm is very good.......don't forget your reloading supplies and a press. While its not practical to bug out with reloading supplies, you can sure save money reloading. It allows you to shoot more and keep the skills honed.


----------



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Wesley762: Let me know where your ammo dump is. You've got everything I need. LOL!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The 9mm is a good caliber, but for ease of reloading the .45ACP is better. 
Larger cartridge/less fumbling.


----------



## Buff Driver (Jan 19, 2013)

You are so right - when the SHTF, everything you have is numbered and when it is used up, it is gone with no guarantee that you will ever get more of the item. Get realistic in your storage and understand that if you


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I did add another 250, 9mm to the collection today . Ever few rounds helps.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I did add another 250, 9mm to the collection today . Ever few rounds helps.


I let myself get caught with my pants down in '08. I only had one pistol, a BT-380 and two boxes of ammo and no rifle. To be honest, at that time I didn't really think I needed more. I stocked up under the idea of "fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me. I'm not currently actively searching for ammo, but I'm not about to pass on a good deal. I was able to pick up a case of 9mm 124 FMJ's just after the start of the year and so far 6 boxes of M1 Carbine with 4 more coming next week at $8 a box less than what I was paying at Wally World just prior to the run. My decision on whether to use my old USGI 45 or buy a newer one or to just run with my 9UC was helped when I got the following chart/poster from an acquaintance on a gun forum. For self defense I use Federal Premium 147gr JHPs and I alternate each round in the mag with a 124 FMJ.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a few 9mm weapons and a nice stock pile. But right next to them is a few 45's I have notice the 45 ammo is easy to find and priced right for now 9mm not so.
I may add a few more 45's to the mix.


----------

